# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Travelling from Fiji to the Cook Islands

## Australia

Hi,

I'm travelling to Fiji in the next few days and from there hopefully the Cook Islands (Rarotonga). I was just wondering if anyone knows how to get from Fiji to the Cook Islands.  I can't seem to find any way of getting there except chartering a plane/boat now that Air New Zealand no longer flies this route.  

I'd appreciate the help if anyone knows! 

Thanks!

----------


## Spasibo

Thank you forgoodcommunication.

----------


## mikehussy

I like Fiji, But i have friends there & have visited a few times, so probably have a different viewpoint.

----------


## davidsmith36

Australia and The Cook Islands offer a wonderful combination of urban scenes, wide open spaces and beautiful beaches.  With this combination, you can start in Australia at the Great Barrier Reef, to Sydney and perhaps Kangaroo Island for some unique wildlife.

----------

